# replace brakes and rotors, how hard for newbie? please help



## bludubbin (Nov 7, 2001)

I am having rear brake problems have posted before about this. Now i have ground a nice groove into my driver rear rotor. needs to replace. I think i am having the ebrake cable problem. will need to replace this. i am getting heavy throbbing in my pedal when i stop. orignal brakes at 75000 miles. 
How hard is it for me to replace all rotors and brake pads with standard stuff. not racing the golf, just wanting to make last another 50k miles or so. ohhh yeah, this is a golf gls 4 cyl 1999 model. 
Any advice, web sites, how long will this take me to accomplish all of this. what tools do i need. 
Or should i just have a shop do this all for me? 
Thanks


----------



## tifosi2k2 (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: replace brakes and rotors, how hard for newbie? please help (bludubbin)*

peice of cake.
If you dont have a Bentley manual. Get one NOW!!
that thing was invaluable when i did my brakes for the first time.
good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: replace brakes and rotors, how hard for newbie? please help (bludubbin)*

Full tools list:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...11541


_Modified by phatvw at 12:30 AM 5-1-2008_


----------



## jetta_mod (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: replace brakes and rotors, how hard for newbie? please help (bludubbin)*

Definitly get a Bently https://www.techtonicstuning.com/indexs.html. If you have an Autozone store (or is it Advanced Auto Parts) near you, you can rent all the tools you need/don't have. I think they will refund your money when you return that tool(s).


----------



## Stealth Car (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: replace brakes and rotors, how hard for newbie? please help (jetta_mod)*

Amazon sells it for about a third off


----------



## carwurk (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: replace brakes and rotors, how hard for newbie? please help (bludubbin)*

like they said- a rear caliper tool- (the piston turns clockwise into the caliper)- 13mm deep socket
15mm wrench
phillips
and a slotted screw driver to pry the caliper off the carrier
if you have problems getting the rotor- off- bang on it hard w/ a hammer- and it will come right off- good luck...
-Tim


----------



## CriteriumRacer (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: replace brakes and rotors, how hard for newbie? please help (bludubbin)*

One of the other posters mentioned that you will need a thin 15mm open end wrench. A great place to find one of those is your local bicycle shop. Go in and ask for a "Park Tools" brand 15mm cone wrench. If you can't tell from my username I'm a bike racer/mechanic as well as a car and motorcycle geek.


----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: replace brakes and rotors, how hard for newbie? please help (CriteriumRacer)*

this is quite easy I just did it last week. One thing to watch for, my rear caliper piston was shot. Wouldn't compress, only turned a little, made nasty noises. Had to replace the caliper and bleed all the lines. It's really simple though, you can definitely do it just by looking at what goes where. It's pretty much common sense.
Oh, and no need to take off the carriers, you can slip the the rotors out without taking them off.


----------



## DJWaKe (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: replace brakes and rotors, how hard for newbie? please help (phatvw)*

Do you have to bleed the brakes even when just replacing rotors and pads?


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: replace brakes and rotors, how hard for newbie? please help (CriteriumRacer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CriteriumRacer* »_One of the other posters mentioned that you will need a thin 15mm open end wrench. A great place to find one of those is your local bicycle shop. Go in and ask for a "Park Tools" brand 15mm cone wrench. If you can't tell from my username I'm a bike racer/mechanic as well as a car and motorcycle geek. 

As an ex-road racer and triathloner, I can tell you he speaks the truth about Park Tools. Their stuff is top caliber and will last forever.


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: replace brakes and rotors, how hard for newbie? please help (DJWaKe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DJWaKe* »_Do you have to bleed the brakes even when just replacing rotors and pads?

Not necessarily. You might want to open the reservior cap to let excess out, but since you're not "opening" the system, you don't have to bleed anything.


----------



## kingsrule5 (Feb 9, 2005)

Just a note if you need the cube you don't have to go to NAPA or Autozone and then grind the 2 parts off. If you go to Sears they have it with an extra side with the 2 prong for the jetta already and the tool was cheaper then at NAPA.
Also if you have some of the quick grip claps place them over the caliper top and bottom to hold down on the slide pins so the caliper won't move back.


----------



## idunno (May 9, 2001)

*Re: (kingsrule5)*

Unfortunately, I just read the Bentley and it says to replace the
"self-locking" bolts on the rear calipers....even gives a WARNING box. I
saw one person ask this same question, but never saw an answer and it's
definitely not one of the steps listed in the DIY.
So....are you guys replacing them?


----------



## KL14 (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (idunno)*

I would like to know the answer to this as well and how did you all get the grease cap off?


----------



## RobNC (Aug 17, 2005)

*Jetta MK5 - how to remove caliper carrier and where to get M14 triple-square?*

On Jetta MKV, how do you remove the caliper carrier, and if 14mm triple-square is needed, where can I get that locally? Tried Sears, AutoZone, Advance, Pep Boys, NAPA, etc. no luck.


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (idunno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idunno* »_Unfortunately, I just read the Bentley and it says to replace the
"self-locking" bolts on the rear calipers....even gives a WARNING box. I
saw one person ask this same question, but never saw an answer and it's
definitely not one of the steps listed in the DIY.
So....are you guys replacing them?

The bolts usually come with the pad set.


----------



## RobNC (Aug 17, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *vwbrvr6* »_
The bolts usually come with the pad set.

Who would want to use the OE-style pads, especially on the MkV which only gives you 20k miles?
Can you get the bolts separately from the dealer?
Can you re-use the bolts a couple of times (re-apply Loctite)?
The dealer says they replace the rotor and the pads at the same time. Yikes, $500 every 20k miles (1.5 years). You'd think this was a BMW or Benz.


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (RobNC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RobNC* »_
Who would want to use the OE-style pads, especially on the MkV which only gives you 20k miles?
.

They come with aftermarket, and performance sets too.


----------



## RobNC (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: (vwbrvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbrvr6* »_
They come with aftermarket, and performance sets too.










Crap, not with the duralast (all that local ppl had in stock). Maybe you should say "they come with DECENT aftermarket and performance sets."










_Modified by RobNC at 9:08 PM 9-2-2007_


----------



## RobNC (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: (vwbrvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbrvr6* »_
They come with aftermarket, and performance sets too.









Crap, not with the duralast (all that local ppl had in stock).


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (RobNC)*

Duralast pads ?!!?! **** man you should of stuck with the stock pads, would have been 10 times better.


----------



## RobNC (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: (vwbrvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbrvr6* »_Duralast pads ?!!?! **** man you should of stuck with the stock pads, would have been 10 times better.

Stock pads = 20k. Guess that means these Duralast will get me 2k miles







AutoZone said that the pads come with lifetime (owner) warranty, regardless of wear. Let's see!
Some ppl say Ceramics aren't any better at wear, that they're only good for low dust with the compromise of poor braking until warmed.



_Modified by RobNC at 5:13 PM 9-8-2007_


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: replace brakes and rotors, how hard for newbie? please help (bludubbin)*

if you can't get ahold of the 15mm take a cheap 14 mm and ruler and have a meeting with the grinder








It is working great for me


----------



## gregrsjetta (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: replace brakes and rotors, how hard for newbie? please help (hootyburra)*

In Canada you can get the caliper piston retraction tool at Canadian Tire. I am in Vancouver and I borrowed it from the location on Marine drive in Burnaby. Lordco sold me a cube and it was useless, it will be going back on Monday.


----------

